
Hardy Littlewood Rules (2010) - panic
https://moleseyhill.com/2010-03-22-hardy-littlewood-rules.html
======
igrekel
The title is misleading, I thought this was about littlewood's rules
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Littlewood%27s_rule](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Littlewood%27s_rule)).

~~~
dan-robertson
I don’t think it’s misleading. I think it’s pretty obvious which Littlewood
this must be because Hardy is in the title too. All you’re saying is “I’ve
heard of one Littlewood but not this one” which is a much nicer but equally
uninteresting comment.

